# Spices for IBS and YOUR libido



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I have read many posts saying IBS affects the libido.Spices like cardamom are good for digestion and the libido. Anyone know of any other spices?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I know when I was in college there was this stuff that worked pretty good, but I think it was a weed not a spice. Its all a little fuzzy.In the meantime, though, I have always found alot of good info here at "The Peoples Pharmacy" on all kinds of aspects of herbs to drugs...I will bet there is info on libido-enhancing stuff there http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...lespharmacy.cfm It's an intersting place to cruise...







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks BonnieiMike you are to funny


----------

